# WorkingSets programmatisch erstellen



## maestr0 (18. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne WorkingsSets anhand von Code automatisch erstellen.
Das klappt auch soweit,hier der Code....


```
IWorkingSet ws = modulePage.getWorkingSetManager()
					.createWorkingSet("TestWS", new IAdaptable[] { project });
			modulePage.getWorkingSetManager().addWorkingSet(ws);
```

mit 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(modulePage.getWorkingSetManager().getWorkingSet("TestWS").getId());
```
 bekomme ich sozusagen die ID des WorkinSets und da ist das Problem!
Die ID ist "org.eclipse.ui.resourceWorkingSetPage",das bedeutet ein Resource WorkingSet.
Ich bekomme es jedoch nicht hin ein Java Type WorkingSet zu erstellen.
Habt ihr eine Idee wie das funktioniert?


----------



## maestr0 (19. Jul 2012)

Weiß wirklich keiner eine Lösung??

Das nächste Problem ist,dass nachdem ich ein WorkingSet mit dem oben genannten Code erstellt habe,das WorkingSet erst angezeigt wird,nachdem ich das ganze Plugin-Projekt nochmal als Eclipse Application starte. 

selbst ein 
	
	
	
	





```
workspace.getRoot().refreshLocal(IResource.DEPTH_INFINITE,
					new NullProgressMonitor());
```
 reicht da nicht aus!


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2012)

es gibt ganze zwei Themen im Forum mit 'IWorkingSet' in der Suche, beide von dir, 4 Postings bisher, alle 4 von dir,
als Premiere jetzt von mir mal jemand anders 

was immer dieses abgedrehte Thema sein mag, entweder es gibt dafür ein eigenes Forum oder du bist wahrhaft ein optimistischer Sucher im Heuhaufen der restlichen Welt


----------



## maestr0 (19. Jul 2012)

> es gibt ganze zwei Themen im Forum mit 'IWorkingSet' in der Suche, beide von dir, 4 Postings bisher, alle 4 von dir,



Aus gutem GrundEs hat ja niemand eine Lösung gefunden und damit das Thema nicht nach den ersten Stunden in der Themenflut untergeht,habe ich es sozusagen mit einer erneuten Aufforderung wieder hochgepusht
Aber wie es aussieht stehe ich mit dem Problem alleine da


----------



## Sonecc (20. Jul 2012)

API Doku von setID() in WorkingSet Klasse:



> Sets the working set id. This is one of the ids defined by extensions of the org.eclipse.ui.workingSets extension point. It is used by the workbench to determine the page to use in the working set edit wizard. The default resource edit page is used if this value is null.



Darin ist schon der Hinweis auf einen ExtensionPoint versteckt. Den raussuchen und prüfen, wie dort die WorkingSets erstellt werden usw.


----------



## maestr0 (23. Jul 2012)

Habe nun eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden und zwar gibt es eine Klasse "WorkingSetGroup" welche genau die Funktion implementiert welche ich benötige.Werde mir das mal genauer anschauen.Ich markiere das Thema somit als erledigt!


----------

